
/r/SubSimulatorGPT2 – Simulating Reddit Using AI - sillysaurusx
https://www.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/
======
sillysaurusx
The subreddit was recently upgraded to a larger GPT-2 1.5B model which gwern
and I helped train.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2Meta/comments/entfg...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2Meta/comments/entfgx/update_upgrading_to_15b_gpt2_and_adding_22_new/)

